# Instabilidade 2017



## TiagoLC (31 Dez 2017 às 16:05)

Boas pessoal!
Achei por bem criar este tópico para juntarmos os melhores registos fotográficos ou vídeos que temos de instabilidade (trovoada, formações nebulosas interessantes, etc...) deste ano de 2017. Eu sei que foi um ano chato, mas acho que é importante recordarmos os melhores eventos.
Tentarei publicar os meus registos ainda hoje. 
Só peço duas coisas:
 Publiquem só registos vossos;
 Se tiverem vários registos organizem-nos por ordem cronológica.

Não hesitem em publicar!


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Dez 2017 às 16:26)

Aqui vai um registo da _Terra sem trovoada _(aqui mesmo ), pouca trovoada há por aqui e poucos registos decentes tenho, aqui fica um frame de um vídeo na noite 24 de Março de 2017, desculpem a qualidade terrível:


----------



## joralentejano (31 Dez 2017 às 17:15)

Já publiquei o evento mais significativo de instabilidade que tive por cá no seguimento sul mas entretanto publico novamente esse e outros aqui.
Obrigado @Tiagolco 
__________________
*24 de Maio:*
Não passavam de formações normais, nesta altura:








Que se transformou nisto em pouco mais de 1 hora:








Ficam portanto os videos que também coloquei no tópico do sul:

*16 de Junho:*








É possível ver a luz tímida de um relâmpago:




Video:
*
19 de Junho *

















*29 de Agosto*
















Uma pequena célula que deu uma chuvada brutal em Elvas neste dia:




Cenário bem assustador a sul de Badajoz:




_________
Foi um ano chato é verdade mas o verão em termos de instabilidade até não foi dos piores, há anos em que não aparece nada de nada.


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Dez 2017 às 17:24)

O ano de 2017, foi algo monótono,vou deixar o resumo de 2 eventos por aqui:
-*Queda de neve na tarde de 10 de Fevereiro*:
Aqui foi quando começou a nevar:









Nesta altura já nevava com intensidade e com acumulação, peço é desculpa pela qualidade das fotos, foram tiradas com o telemóvel:




e este pequeno video espanhol :
-*Trovoada forte no dia 24 de Maio,* não pela precipitação, mas sim pelo enorme e frequente número de descargas eléctricas, esta foto foi em Marvão onde as descargas causaram alguns estragos, segundo relatos:




Radar:




e por fim as descargas eléctricas:





De forma resumida foram os 2 eventos mais dignos de registo por aqui
Bom ano a todos!


----------



## Snifa (31 Dez 2017 às 17:35)

Mar alteroso na Foz do Douro durante os temporais de Fevereiro 2017:







Trovoada no Porto em Abril de 2017:


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Jan 2018 às 16:32)

Fica então o meu contributo.
 No dia *18/04/2017*.
Aproveito o dia para ir ao aeroporto ver os aviões. Quando volto para casa dou de caras com este cenário:




 No fatídico dia *18/06/2017*:
Depois de um dia muito quente, ao final da tarde a instabilidade começa aproximar-se de Este acabando por proporcionar um belo cenário:




 No dia *05/08/2017 *em Vevey, Suíça.
Depois do almoço reparo que o céu começa a ficar "furado". Fui acompanhando a evolução da situação até que resolvi tirar esta foto. Espetacular mesmo!




 Na madrugada de dia *28/08/2017 *(A melhor madrugada de sempre ) em Sta Marta de Penaguião, Vila Real.
Formam-se células em Castro D'aire e portanto fico atento. Mais tarde formam-se mais e mais células à volta, até que finalmente fui presenteado:








O vídeo:
Obrigado a todos os que já contribuíram!


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jan 2018 às 18:28)

Não tenho grandes registos fotográficos por falta de câmara, mas esta imagem de radar é sempre interessante para ver:

 26 de Março - A depressão a formar uma "foice" com a chuva


----------



## guimeixen (1 Jan 2018 às 18:36)

Por aqui este ano foi o melhor ano em termos de dias com trovoada vísivel desde que faço registos (2013), registei 16 dias com trovoada.

*3 Fevereiro - *Na madrugada deste dia passou por aqui um trovoada muito intensa, com chuva e rajadas de
vento fortíssimas e uma grande frenquência de relâmpagos. Este vídeo não lhe faz justiça.


*5 Fevereiro - *Neste dia tivemos ainda umas trovoadas visíveis durante a madrugada, fotografei alguns relâmpagos de uma trovoada às 2h40min, depois outra, que estava em Espanha, às 3h50min e mais uma que passou por aqui e ainda deixou uns valentes estouros às 4h15min.

A que estava em Espanha:




Distant Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

A que passou por aqui:




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

*22 Março - *Dia em que nevou a cotas relativamente baixas. Deu para fotografar umas estruturas interessantes. Deixo aqui este aguaceiro de neve (nota-se onde ela derrete e passa a chuva) e uma cumulonimbus ao fim da tarde:




Snow showers by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

*25 Março - *Ao fim da tarde passou este aguaceiro forte ainda com algumas rajadas fortes. Durante a sua aproximação eram visíveis grandes cortinas de chuva:




Approaching storm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

*30 Março - *Neste dia passou uma frente que trazia algumas células mas que se foram dissipando ao aproximar-se daqui. Quando essas já estavam aqui, formou-se outra célula por trás que ainda deixou alguma trovoada e deu para apanhar um raio:




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

*19 Abril - *O dia começou com umas mammatus a este e ao anoitecer formou-se uma trovoada elevada que não durou muito mas foi um espetáculo de ver crescer. Seguia desde que reparei um torre a aumentar rapidamente e depois a furar algumas nuvens médias e também as nuvens altas da bigorna do monstro de trovoada que passou em Aveiro. Passado pouco tempo já se começava a ver a cortinas de precipitação, que não me recordo se chegaram ao chão ou permaneceu como virga. Uns minutos depois vejo o primeiro relâmpago e a partir daí começei a tentar fotografar. Ainda apanhei alguns relâmpagos mas as fotos não ficaram por aí além por causa dos postes com luz do campo em frente. Tinha um local com vista espetacular nesta direção a 2min e nem me lembrei de ir lá.




Mammatus at sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

*5 Maio - *Durante a tarde formou-se uma célula considerável no mar com um movimento lento mas quando chegou aqui mostrou uma boa estrutura e deixou uma grande mas curta chuvada acompanhada de granizo. Vi alguns relâmpagos e a minha surpresa quando vi que consegui apanhar o anvil crawler em baixo:




Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

*9 para 10 Maio - *Uma trovoada com uma frequência de relâmpagos muito baixa (1 a cada 3-5min) mas que devido ao seu movimento lento, persistência e a passar aqui pertinho deixou uns bons trovôes.


*25 Maio - *Perto do fim da madrugada veio esta trovoada elevada que deixou ainda alguns relâmpagos:




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

*13 Junho - *O melhor dia deste ano, e dos melhores desde que faço registos. Ao fim da madrugada/nascer do sol passou esta trovoada que durante a sua aproximação eram visíveis umas espetaculares nuvens asperitas e junto a uma grande quantidade de relâmpagos deu para um fantástico início de dia.




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr









Asperitas clouds on the edge of a thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Asperitas clouds by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Anvil Crawler Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

*27 Agosto - *Ao início da tarde eram visíveis para o interior estas fantásticas torres a crescer.




Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

*28 Agosto - *Durante a madrugada passou uma célula com muitos relâmpagos. Para o início da noite foram visíveis também muitos relâmpagos, pois as trovoadas moviam-se lentamente e aguentaram-se desde a zona do Gerês até chegar à costa.

Madrugada:



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

Início da noite:



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


*21 Setembro - *Durante a tarde formou-se uma pequena célula para o interior:




Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## windchill (8 Jan 2018 às 20:47)

O meu ano de 2017 no que a eventos diz respeito ficou um pouco aquém do esperado, ainda assim tive momentos que acho valer a pena serem partilhados neste tópico.
Vamos então por ordem cronológica....

*Dia 14/Fev - Amora/Seixal: 
*
Madrugada de um dia dos namorados que começou de uma forma inusitada, em que uma trovoada na Margem Sul deixou toda a gente em sentido.






2017.02.14 - 003740 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr

Também o registo em video vale a pena ser visto e acima de tudo ouvido (especialmente por quem tiver subwoffer no sistema de som) 


*Dias 25 & 26/Mai - Orvalho/Oleiros:
*
Numa viagem de puro storm chase, consegui obter alguns bons registos...




2017.05.25 - 001244 (NIKON D7200) [Orvalho] by LusoSkies, no Flickr



2017.05.25 - 010212 (NIKON D7200) [Orvalho] by LusoSkies, no Flickr



2017.05.25 - 022452 (NIKON D7200) [Orvalho] by LusoSkies, no Flickr



2017.05.26 - 021626 (NIKON D7200) [Orvalho] by LusoSkies, no Flickr

*Dia 17/Jun - Amora/Seixal:
*
Num dia de má memória para Portugal, algo de belo se vislumbrava no horizonte para Este...




2017.06.17 - 211230 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr

*Dia 03/Nov - Amora/Seixal:*

Durante um Outono muito escasso de tempo convectivo, ainda que ao longe deu para captar qualquer coisita....




2017.11.03 - 212358 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr

Agora é esperar pacientemente por o que 2018 nos traz


----------



## rafathunderstorm (9 Jan 2018 às 00:26)

Aqui vão as minhas relíquias:

19 de Abril 2017 - São Pedro do Sul



19.04.2017 - São Pedro do Sul by Rafaela Pancha, no Flickr




19.04.2017 - São Pedro do Sul by Rafaela Pancha, no Flickr


17 de Junho - Cabrela



17.06.2017 - Cabrela -The Horse by Rafaela Pancha, no Flickr




17.06.2017 - Cabrela by Rafaela Pancha, no Flickr




17.06.2017 - Cabrela by Rafaela Pancha, no Flickr




17.06.2017 - Cabrela by Rafaela Pancha, no Flickr




17.06.2017 - Cabrela by Rafaela Pancha, no Flickr


28 de Agosto - Cristo Rei



28.08.2017 - Cristo Rei by Rafaela Pancha, no Flickr




28.08.2017 - Almada by Rafaela Pancha, no Flickr


11 de Novembro - Costa da Caparica



02.11.2017 - Costa da Caparica by Rafaela Pancha, no Flickr




Dia 02.11.2017 - Miradouro dos Capuchos by Rafaela Pancha, no Flickr

Aqui está o meu pequeno contributo do ano passado, que venha mais este ano!!


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Jan 2018 às 11:02)

Registos espectaculares! Muito obrigado a todos. Esperemos que 2018 seja um ano ainda mais interessante.


----------

